# 1/18th Oval At Classic Rc Raceway And Hobbies



## ICEMAN96 (Nov 17, 2005)

*1/18th BRP Oval At Classic Rc Raceway And Hobbies*

There Will Be All Kinds Of 1/18th Scale Oval Racing At Classic Rc Raceways And Hobbies.*brp,sliders,18t,b,r...brp Guys Come On Down*


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

Will It Be On Saturday Evenings??? What Time Will The Doors Open And Racing Start???


----------



## ICEMAN96 (Nov 17, 2005)

DAVON said:


> Will It Be On Saturday Evenings??? What Time Will The Doors Open And Racing Start???


DOORS OPEN AT 12.30 RACING STARTS AT 5


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

THANKS ICEMAN,I'LL TRY TO GET THE OTHER BRPers TO COME OUT....I'M ALWAYS LOOKING FOR A RACE :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Run the BRP's on the jumps :thumbsup:They can take it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iy6eqrImAxE


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

LOOKS LIKE A FEW OF THE BRPers ARE GOING TO MAKE IT OUT THIS SATURDAY....IS RACING STILL ON??


----------



## ICEMAN96 (Nov 17, 2005)

DAVON said:


> LOOKS LIKE A FEW OF THE BRPers ARE GOING TO MAKE IT OUT THIS SATURDAY....IS RACING STILL ON??


YEP DOORS OPEN ABOUT 12 RACING ABOUT 5..IF YOU KNOW ANYONE LOOKING FOR A NEW BRP IN THE BOX IM HAVE 1 AT CLASSIC FOR SALE 50 BUCKS..25 MORE FOR A 18T RADIO, ESC,RECIEVER BRAND NEW


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

ICEMAN96 said:


> YEP DOORS OPEN ABOUT 12 RACING ABOUT 5..IF YOU KNOW ANYONE LOOKING FOR A NEW BRP IN THE BOX IM HAVE 1 AT CLASSIC FOR SALE 50 BUCKS..25 MORE FOR A 18T RADIO, ESC,RECIEVER BRAND NEW


 
I may be interested in the radio !!!


----------



## Bill Weaver (Jan 16, 2006)

Bud do you need a cheap radio??


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

Hey Bill,you Gonna Make It Saturday??


----------



## Bill Weaver (Jan 16, 2006)

I will be running something this weekend not sure what day yet


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

THANKS FOR THE FUN TONIGHT...THE BRPers HAD A GREAT TIME...HOPE TO BE BACK SOON :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

ICEMAN - when do you run the jumps? I have a RC18T that is been sitting in it's box, just waiting to get some air! I saw the jumps last night...looks like fun!


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

Micro, They Use Them On Friday Nights.


----------



## ICEMAN96 (Nov 17, 2005)

*Inside Oval 4/26 At Classic*

Classic Will Be Running Tomorrow And On Days We Have Bad Weather Inside,with Electrics


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

ICEMAN96 said:


> Classic Will Be Running Tomorrow And On Days We Have Bad Weather Inside,with Electrics


COOL...I WAS HOPING TO TRY MY SLIDER SATURDAY:thumbsup: SEE YOU THEN


----------

